# Heartbreak!



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2005)

I went to pull the Cudde today and move it.  Too much traffic in the area with my uncle playing "peek-a-boo" with it, and so on.. 

Over the past week or so, all I've gotten pictures of is one doe, my uncle, my uncle, me, my uncle and my uncle and aunt, and one ghost picture.

So today, out of frustration,  I decided to go and pull it and move it to another location and nto tell a soul.

I eased into the area, took the face off, unfastened the camera -- 5 Images Saved -- Great... more of my uncle. 

I put the camera in the rack and proceeded to look for another spot.  While entering the field, about 50 yards away from the camera, I found a HUGE set of tracks.  I'm talking three fingers wide and this boy is walking.  He was heading toward the camera, so I was hoping I got him on film.  I did... Kinda.

Lesson learned, point the camera either up, or down the trail to catch the deer coming, or leaving.  Don't set it up close to the trail to intersect him.  This buck is about 3 feet, tops, from the camera and looks to be a pretty nice one.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 12, 2005)

When was you going to have that woodys hunt down there?


----------



## HT2 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Deltoid.........*

Man, brother.........

That is tough.........

Maybe he'll make an appearance for you to "BUST HIM" in the next couple of weeks.......


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2005)

Greg, when ya open? 

Tim, yeah man that hurts... Been waiting on the big boy for a while now, he shows up, and I miss 1/2 his rack. :  I'm nauseated and that's no joke.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 12, 2005)

UUUUUUUUUUU.........hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......let me see............


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 12, 2005)

Most ANYTIME!


----------



## broadhead (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey! You know he's there. You'll just have to see him eye to eye! Now go get him!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 12, 2005)

I would say he is a 3 1/2 yo....good luck in BUSTING him!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 12, 2005)

This the buck you gonna let the wife shoot Delton?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 12, 2005)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> This the buck you gonna let the wife shoot Delton?



Sandra - I think Delton is putting his name on this one


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep, he`s a goodun. Look at them knife handles!!! Look at that sinew!!! Look at them backstraps!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2005)

Sandra, naw.... the 7 is her's this boy is mine.   In all honesty, I'd LOVE to see her take this one... She's got a nice one, but I want to see her drop a brute! 

Jeff -- I got one more picture of him coming from right to left, on his ham you can see "Property of Big D and Co."  

Nick, if I was lucky enough to get such a buck again, I don't want you nowhere around him!  

I'd share the sinew ('cause I don't know how to get it) and the backstrap, because there's two of'em! 

Backstrap and bacon!  Can't wait!  You ready for a fire and story swap?


----------



## Limbshaker (Oct 12, 2005)

That's a nice Buck Del.....................I hope you get a chance to hang him from that new skinning Rack..........


git'r


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2005)

Yessir, soon as it gets good n cold we`ll get together and have a fine ol time. I`ll even bring my fire sticks and let you get us a fire goin` with hand drill. You`ll love it!! I`ll also bring a few goodies to roast over the fire too.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 12, 2005)

It won't be long now, Nick.  A couple more days like today and it'll be about "right".

Felt NICE today outside!


----------



## raghorn (Oct 13, 2005)

Good luck to you Delton,he looks like a good one to me!


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm waiting to see the pics with him on the back of the truck. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## holadude (Oct 17, 2005)

I passed on one that looked like that last year.  Yup, Passed just over its back...  Nice buck!


----------



## fasn8nmom (Oct 17, 2005)

Time for a ground check


----------

